
Python is the fastest growing programming language due to buffer protocols - jdnier
https://jeffknupp.com/blog/2017/09/15/python-is-the-fastest-growing-programming-language-due-to-a-feature-youve-never-heard-of/
======
Waterluvian
Python is great for experimentation.

It's my plasticine. I will wield it like a maniac until I have a very firm,
experiment-backed understanding of the problem. Then I will go back and
implement something more cleanly or iterate the experiment towards a cleaner
implementation.

Many other languages are like quick dry cement. You'd better know what you're
building and how to build it before you begin or it will turn into a big hot
mess.

~~~
epalmer
I agree. Your analagy resonates with me. Every day that I get to write python
is a happy day. I now dread my Java days.

------
lukaslalinsky
I disagree that the buffer protocol is the one reason why Python is growing.
Python was designed as a glue language, has great APIs for intrgrating with
other languages, and people continue to use and improve those APIs to
integrate with more and more systems. It's the overall design of Python that
makes it popular for this kind of work.

~~~
s17n
It's what you call a "clickbait title" but it's an interesting little article
nevertheless.

------
Double_a_92
Could we have a less clickbaity title?

~~~
dang
Sure.

